# Ohgr FOH engineer needed (serious intrest only)



## Diogene303 (Oct 20, 2008)

I've had this come though to me and if anyone is intrested or knows of a good FOH engineer then please e-mail below (Read Below). I will say this that i have toured with this band once before in 2001 and will be doing the keyboard and guitar teching for them on this tour and am looking forward to it. there a great band to work for and the pay is good and i can say all the guys i worked with before on there tour where great. 




Front of House Engineer @ ohGr Solo Tour (International Touring)


Company: ohGr Solo Tour
Location: International Touring
Description:

Front of house engineer with current passport (and no border issues) wanted for Canada/US tour, November 17th through December 21st inclusive, for ohGr's (Skinny Puppy singer) solo tour. Must be available for a few days prior to first show for rehearsals. This is a one bus with trailer tour.

In addition to FOH responsibilities, job will include: loading/unloading trailer at each show with rest of crew; running in-ear monitors for band; advance FOH production specifics as needed to ensure smooth-running shows.

Must be a team player and willing to help out other team members as needed, but within reason. No "white glovers," please.

Pay negotiable, based on experience.

Sober non-smoker a plus for this tour.

To Apply:

[email protected]


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 21, 2008)

Would you fly someone from Australia?  Just thought id ask, cos i know a great tech


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh god how I wish I could do this!


----------



## Ror3h (Oct 21, 2008)

I would be well up for this if I wasn't so busy in the studio, argh!


----------



## JBradyFOHguy (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey I am very interested in this position. I have been mixing for about ten years now. I am 25 years old. here is a website with bands that i have recently have done FOH for. Free website built by JBSOUND using Alternative Band Space I can also send my resume. that has all my references. 
I am from Fenton MI I can't be there when ever you need me to start.


Joe brady

Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2010)

Look at the date.


----------

